# هو ايه الحكاية بالظبط ؟!!!!! ربنا بيتشاف ولا لأ



## jesus_my_love (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*أصدقائي الأعزاء هذه أول مشاركة لي عندكم 

أبدأها بسؤال 

الله يرى أم لا يرى 

في انجيل يوحنا 18:1 (( الله لم يره أحد قط )) 
وفي سفر الخروج 11:33 (( ويكلم الرب موسى وجها لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه ))

يا ريت تجاوبوني أنا في حيرة شديدة *


----------



## Tabitha (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هو ايه الحكاية بالظبط ؟!!!!! ربنا بيتشاف ولا لأ*



jesus_my_love قال:


> *
> 
> الله يرى أم لا يرى
> 
> *



*لا يرى لأن* * الله روح (يو 4 : 24) والكتاب المقدس ذكر إن مجد الله وعظمته لم يعاينه أحد قط لان الهنا نار آكلة (عب 12 : 29)


ولكن الله بالعهد القديم كان بيخفي مجده ويظهر ليكلم انبياءه ... زي ما ذكرت المثال ... لما الله ظهر لموسى وكلمه *



> *وفي سفر الخروج 11:33 (( ويكلم الرب موسى وجها لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه ))*



*لو كملت باقي الإصحاح هاتفهم أكتر ............ *


[Q-BIBLE]*خروج 33
11 ويكلم الرب موسى وجها لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه.واذا رجع موسى الى المحلّة كان خادمه يشوع بن نون الغلام لا يبرح من داخل الخيمة 12 وقال موسى للرب انظر.انت قائل لي أصعد هذا الشعب.وانت لم تعرّفني من ترسل معي.وانت قد قلت عرفتك باسمك.ووجدت ايضا نعمة في عينيّ. 13 فالآن ان كنت قد وجدت نعمة في عينيك فعلّمني طريقك حتى اعرفك لكي اجد نعمة في عينيك.وانظر ان هذه الامة شعبك. 14 فقال وجهي يسير فأريحك. 15 فقال له ان لم يسر وجهك فلا تصعدنا من ههنا. 16 فانه بماذا يعلم اني وجدت نعمة في عينيك انا وشعبك.أليس بمسيرك معنا.فنمتاز انا وشعبك عن جميع الشعوب الذين على وجه الارض. 17 فقال الرب لموسى هذا الامر ايضا الذي تكلمت عنه افعله.لانك وجدت نعمة في عيني وعرفتك باسمك 18 فقال أرني مجدك. 19 فقال أجيز كل جودتي قدامك.وانادي باسم الرب قدامك.واتراءف على من اتراءف وارحم من ارحم.20 وقال لا تقدر ان ترى وجهي.لان الانسان لا يراني ويعيش. 21 وقال الرب هوذا عندي مكان.فتقف على الصخرة. 22 ويكون متى اجتاز مجدي اني اضعك في نقرة من الصخرة واسترك بيدي حتى اجتاز. 23 ثم ارفع يدي فتنظر ورائي.واما وجهي فلا يرى *[/Q-BIBLE]


*إذا المقصود بـــ ويكلم الرب موسى وجها لوجه = كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه (يعني بيكلمه ويرد عليه) 

وأيضا رأينا الله بالعهد الجديد ولكن بصورة مختلفه ... فلاهوته إتحد بناسوته وأخذ جسدنا وشفناه ولكن لم نرى أيضاً مجده ... *

[Q-BIBLE]*فيلبي 2 
5 المسيح يسوع ايضا 6 الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه7 لكنه اخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس.*[/Q-BIBLE]

*إذاً أخلى نفسه بتبين إنه أخفى مجده-- لان لو عرفوا (مجده)لما صلبوا رب المجد. (1كو 2 : 8) *


*ومعلمنا بولس يقول ....
فاننا ننظر الآن في مرآة في لغز لكن حينئذ وجها لوجه. الآن اعرف بعض المعرفة لكن حينئذ ساعرف كما عرفت. (1كو 13 : 12)*


.. وضحت شوية ولا لسه ........؟


----------



## jesus_my_love (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هو ايه الحكاية بالظبط ؟!!!!! ربنا بيتشاف ولا لأ*

حضرتك بتقول ان الله ظهر لموسى وكلمه 

يعني الله اتشاف من موسى 

يبقى ازاي لم يره أحد ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


يا فندم فهمهالي ياريت


----------



## jesus_my_love (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هو ايه الحكاية بالظبط ؟!!!!! ربنا بيتشاف ولا لأ*

لو قرأت حضرتك التكوين 30:32  هتلاقي (( دعا اسم المكان ينيئيل قائلا لأني نظرت إلى الله وجها لوحه ونجيت نفسي )) 
 يعني شاف وجه الله 
طب ازاي والرب مرضيش يوري وجهه لموسى


----------



## Tabitha (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هو ايه الحكاية بالظبط ؟!!!!! ربنا بيتشاف ولا لأ*

*أخ jesus my love...
إنت قريت مشاركتي كلها......؟*


----------



## jesus_my_love (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هو ايه الحكاية بالظبط ؟!!!!! ربنا بيتشاف ولا لأ*

*قرأته وحفظته كمان 

والتفسير ما يدخلش دماغ طفل عنده يوم 

العدد بيقول وجه لوجه 

يعني أنا بقول اني قلت لفلان كذا في وجهه 

معنى كدة اني قابلته وشفت وجهه 

ولا حضرتك مش معايا ؟*​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هو ايه الحكاية بالظبط ؟!!!!! ربنا بيتشاف ولا لأ*

*قال المسيح في يوحنا 4: 24 «الله روح» وهذا يعني أن الله لا يمكن أن يُرى، فجوهره غير منظور، ولا يمكن لأحدٍ أن يرى ذات الله. وهذه حقيقة ثابتة. ولكن هذا الإله المجيد غير المنظور قد يمنح الناس أن يروه بطرق خاصة، فيرون ظل مجده، ويرون براهين حضوره بصورة منظورة، كما قال عن موسى «شِبْهَ الرب يعاين» (عدد 12: 8). لكن «منذ خَلْق العالم تُرى أمورُه غيرُ المنظورة وقدرتُه السرمدية ولاهوتُه مدرَكةً بالمصنوعات» (رومية 1: 20). ولا يمكن لإنسان أن يعرف الله حقَّ المعرفة في هذه الحياة، وقد قال الرسول بولس: «فإننا ننظر الآن في مرآة، في لغز، لكن حينئذ وجهاً لوجه. الآن أعرف بعض المعرفة، لكن حينئذ سأعرف كما عُرفت» (1كورنثوس 13: 12). لا يمكن إذاً أن يعرف الإنسان الله معرفة كاملة في هذه الحياة، بل يعرفه جزئياً فقط، ولا يمكن أن يعرفه بطريقة مباشرة، بل بطريقة غير مباشرة، ولا يمكن أن يراه في ذاته، لكنه يراه في أعماله وآثار نعمته. وعندما يراه الناس بهذه الكيفيات يكونون صادقين أنهم قد رأوا الله، مع أنهم لم يروا هذا الروح المبارك الكامل في علمه وحكمته، غير أنهم رأوه بهيئة خاصة، أو في صورة اتخذها لنفسه وقتياً. ولنضرب مثلاً: إذا رأينا شرارة تتطاير من سلك كهربائي، أو إذا شهدنا البرق عند المطر نقول: قد رأينا الكهرباء، مع أننا في الواقع لا يمكن أن نرى الكهرباء، بل كل ما رأيناه هو علامة تثبت وجود هذه القوة السرية المحيطة بنا. فبمعنى كهذا يرى المؤمنون الله كلما تنازل بإعلان نفسه في هيئة منظورة. ولكنه لا يمكن أن يُرى في جوهره غير المحدود بصفته روحاً.*


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هو ايه الحكاية بالظبط ؟!!!!! ربنا بيتشاف ولا لأ*



> قرأته وحفظته كمان
> 
> والتفسير ما يدخلش دماغ طفل عنده يوم
> 
> ...


يا اخي الله ظهر لموسى على شكل نار في عليقة وكلمه وطلب منه ما يريد ولم يظهر على شكل بني ادم 
فهمت ولا لسى ​


----------



## eman88 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هو ايه الحكاية بالظبط ؟!!!!! ربنا بيتشاف ولا لأ*

يا شاطر  الله لم يظهر لموسى على شكل انسان الله ظهرلوا على شكل نار يعني موسى ما شافوا الله روح عشان هيك ما منشوفوا لونك بتفهم شو قريت وبتعرف قصة سيدنا موسى منيح كنت ما سألت هيك سؤال


----------



## fredyyy (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هو ايه الحكاية بالظبط ؟!!!!! ربنا بيتشاف ولا لأ*

*سوف  ُأعدل السؤال من المجادلة ليكون بركة للجميع 

كيف نرى الله ؟

إن أعظم شئ في الحياة أن نري الله ! 

كيف يُمكننا ذلك ومتى وما هي الظروف التي يحدث فيها ذلك ؟

أول من رأى الله في أعماله نوح , فعل كما أمره (واغلق الرب عليه)

طاعة ------->   حفظ إلهي
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ظهر الرب لإبراهيم في تكوين 17 : 1

... ظهر الرب لابرام وقال له انا الله القدير.سر امامي وكن كاملا

تكوين 18 : 1  فرفع عينيه ونظر واذا ثلاثة رجال 

طاعة ------->  بركات إلهية
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ظهر الرب لموسي في العليقة
 خر 3:4  
فلما رأى الرب انه مال لينظر ناداه الله من وسط العليقة وقال موسى موسى.فقال هانذا.

طاعة -------> إرسالية للتحرير
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ظهر ليعقوب  للوعد
 ورأى حلما واذا سلّم منصوبة على الارض وراسها يمسّ السماء.وهوذا ملائكة الله صاعدة ونازلة عليها.

وأيضاً ظهر الى هاجر ...... للإرشاد

ولجدعون ..................... للتشجع 

ولمنوح ........................ للبشارة

( قض 22:13فقال منوح لامرأته نموت موتا لاننا قد رأينا الله. 23  فقالت له امرأته لو اراد الرب ان يميتنا لما اخذ من يدنا محرقة وتقدمة ولما ارانا كل هذه ولما كان في مثل هذا الوقت اسمعنا مثل هذه.)في كل مرة كان الرب يظهر فيها بطريقة مختلفة ولهدف محدد

وكل من ظهر لهم الرب لم يختاروا طريقة الظهور 

ولكن في كل مرة كانت هناك طاعة ثم أحد بركات الله لهم

السؤال :

هل ُتطيع لكي ترى الله ؟

لا تبحث كيف يظهر أو يتكلم لك .... لكن كن جاهز لذلك*


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ها انا اخوتى في الله اعود اليكم بعد توقيفي لمدة اسبوع

واحب ان اطرح هذا السؤال




هل الله يراه أحد ؟! نحن متفقين ان
( الله لا يراه أحد قط ) يوحنا (1/18) 
وهذا ما ورد في يوحنا كما ايتم في الايه السابقة
وإذا كان الكتاب المقدس الذي قال في إنجيل يوحنا ( الله لم يره أحد قط ) نفسه الكتاب المقدس الذي جاء فيه ، سفر خروج (33/ 11) ( ويكلم الرب موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه ) .فارجو التوضيح دون اي تجريح لو سمحتم

والله ولي التوفيق​


----------



## انت الفادي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*

ابحث في المنتدي.. تم الرد عليه و بأستفاضة...


----------



## remorb (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*

الجنتل المسلم
أهلا بعودتك للمنتدي بعد توقفك ولكن قبل أن تطرح سؤالاً ولعدم التكرار والملل من التكرار نرجو البحث عن استفسارك أولا في المنتدي وإذا لم يكن لسؤالك إجابة موجودة سابقة واتضح لك أن سؤالك جديد على المنتدي اطرحه ولكن إن كان سبق الرد عليه فلن يجيبك أحد إلا إجابة انت الفادي واجابتي تلك...
اسأل سؤال جديد وستجد أكيد إجابات عليه...​


----------



## My Rock (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*

أنت يا مسلم عمرك ما تعرف تجيب حاجة جديدة ما ردينا عليها من دهور؟ ولا حضرتك ما تعرف تستخدم خاصية البحث؟

على اي حال, نأتي النص الذي تعترض عليه



الجنتل المسلم قال:


> سفر خروج (33/ 11) ( ويكلم الرب موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه )
> 
> 
> 
> ​




و هل يذكر النص هذا انه رأى الله؟
النص يقول انه كلم الله وجها لوجه, و ليس رأه وجها لوجه
النص يعني التكلم المباشر لله, لا رؤيته
الا تعرف القراءة؟ الا تجيد سوى النسخ و الأنقياد خلف عقول مضروبة؟

منتظرين تحديد اين ذكر ان موسى رأى الله

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> أنت يا مسلم عمرك ما تعرف تجيب حاجة جديدة ما ردينا عليها من دهور؟ ولا حضرتك ما تعرف تستخدم خاصية البحث؟
> 
> على اي حال, نأتي النص الذي تعترض عليه
> 
> ...



اولا السلام عليكم اجمعين
تانيا يا خيي MY ROCK انا ابدا ما بسبك فليه تتعمد دائما الشتم ؟؟؟؟

وكيف يمكنى ان اكلمك وجها لوجه دون ان ارا ك؟؟؟هو يقول كلمه وجها لوجه فيكي يمكن لاي شخص ان يكلمك وجها لوجه دون ان يرى وجهك؟؟؟

وشكرا​


----------



## vigilanti1000 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*

مثل ماقال الجنتل المسلم بدون سب فهذا ليس من اخلاق المسيح عليه السلام

انظر الى الاية جيدا 

سفر خروج (33/ 11) ( ويكلم الرب موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه )

انت عندك صاحب بتكلموا ويكلمك ووجها لوجه وما بتشفوش   

دي كدة حتكون فزورة


----------



## peace_86 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*

أعتقد أن غاية هذه المواضيع هي محاولة البحث عن الأخطاء الكتابية..
رغم عدم وجود هذه الأخطاء إلا أن المسلم كعادته يكرر كلاماً لا يعلم ماهية محتواه..

يارب إرحم


----------



## ميرون (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*

[peace_86 

إدا تمعنت أنت أيظا في كلام الأخ الكريم جنتل مسلم ستجد أنه على حق  فمحتوى الكلام ومعناه يتغير بتغير الشكل فما بالك بالكلمات عندما نقول وجها لوجه أي أني أراه ويراني ولا تتهرب بدعوى التجريح أو الإستفزاز لأنه ليس أسلوبا للنقاش احنا مسلمين ونريد التعرف على دينكم وهدا سؤال طرحه أخ مسلم أجبه وحاول ان تقنعه هدا هو النقاش البناء


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*



الجنتل المسلم قال:


> ​
> وكيف يمكنى ان اكلمك وجها لوجه دون ان ارا ك؟؟؟هو يقول كلمه وجها لوجه فيكي يمكن لاي شخص ان يكلمك وجها لوجه دون ان يرى وجهك؟؟؟​


 


vigilanti1000 قال:


> مثل ماقال الجنتل المسلم بدون سب فهذا ليس من اخلاق المسيح عليه السلام
> 
> انظر الى الاية جيدا
> 
> ...


 


ميرون قال:


> [peace_86
> 
> إدا تمعنت أنت أيظا في كلام الأخ الكريم جنتل مسلم ستجد أنه على حق فمحتوى الكلام ومعناه يتغير بتغير الشكل فما بالك بالكلمات عندما نقول وجها لوجه أي أني أراه ويراني ولا تتهرب بدعوى التجريح أو الإستفزاز لأنه ليس أسلوبا للنقاش احنا مسلمين ونريد التعرف على دينكم وهدا سؤال طرحه أخ مسلم أجبه وحاول ان تقنعه هدا هو النقاش البناء


 

ها هم المسلمون, عندما يسقطون بعدم امتلاكهم للدليل و البرهان
طلبنا بالبداة عن نص يقول انه رأى الله وجها لوجه, فلم نرى سوى انهم يتحججون بنص يقول انه كلم الله وجها لوجه

و لننسف هذه اللخبطة الأسلامية نقرأ الأعداد التسعة التالية للعدد 19, التي فيها يقول الرب ان موسى لن يرى وجهه

*Exo 33:11​*​​ وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَجْها لِوَجْهٍ كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ. وَاذَا رَجَعَ مُوسَى الَى الْمَحَلَّةِ كَانَ خَادِمُهُ يَشُوعُ بْنُ نُونَ الْغُلامُ لا يَبْرَحُ مِنْ دَاخِلِ الْخَيْمَةِ. 
Exo 33:12 وَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلرَّبِّ: «انْظُرْ! انْتَ قَائِلٌ لِي اصْعِدْ هَذَا الشَّعْبَ وَانْتَ لَمْ تُعَرِّفْنِي مَنْ تُرْسِلُ مَعِي. وَانْتَ قَدْ قُلْتَ: عَرَفْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ وَوَجَدْتَ ايْضا نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيَّ. 
Exo 33:13 فَالانَ انْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ فَعَلِّمْنِي طَرِيقَكَ حَتَّى اعْرِفَكَ لِكَيْ اجِدَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ. وَانْظُرْ انَّ هَذِهِ الامَّةَ شَعْبُكَ». 
Exo 33:14 فَقَالَ: «وَجْهِي يَسِيرُ فَارِيحُكَ». 
Exo 33:15 فَقَالَ لَهُ: «انْ لَمْ يَسِرْ وَجْهُكَ فَلا تُصْعِدْنَا مِنْ هَهُنَا 
Exo 33:16 فَانَّهُ بِمَاذَا يُعْلَمُ انِّي وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ انَا وَشَعْبُكَ؟ الَيْسَ بِمَسِيرِكَ مَعَنَا؟ فَنَمْتَازَ انَا وَشَعْبُكَ عَنْ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ الَّذِينَ عَلَى وَجْهِ الارْضِ». 
Exo 33:17 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «هَذَا الامْرُ ايْضا الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتَ عَنْهُ افْعَلُهُ لانَّكَ وَجَدْتَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيَّ وَعَرَفْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ». 
Exo 33:18 فَقَالَ: «ارِنِي مَجْدَكَ». 
Exo 33:19 فَقَالَ: «اجِيزُ كُلَّ جُودَتِي قُدَّامَكَ. وَانَادِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ قُدَّامَكَ. وَاتَرَافُ عَلَى مَنْ اتَرَافُ وَارْحَمُ مَنْ ارْحَمُ». 
Exo 33:20 *وَقَالَ: «لا تَقْدِرُ انْ تَرَى وَجْهِي لانَّ الْانْسَانَ لا يَرَانِي وَيَعِيشُ».*

ها هو الكتاب المقدس من نفس الأصحاح و على بعد 9 اعداد فقط, يقول الرب لموسى بعدما كلمه وجها لوجه انه لن يستطيع ان يرى وجه, لأن الأنسان لا يرى وجه الله و يعيش

هذا هو مصير الذي ينسخ و يلصق بدون ان يقرأ و يبحث بنفسه
لطمة جديدة لكم انتم الثلاثة يا من حاولتم التشكيك بكلمة الله
لكن هيهات

ليستمر القارئ و الزائر الكريم بالضحك على الجهل الأسلامي... 

تعيشوا و تاكلوا غيرها!​


----------



## mohraeel (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*

السلام والنعمه لجميعكم

( ويكلم الرب موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه )

يقصد هنا بالأيه  توضيح العلاقه القريبه بين الله ونبيه موسى وتوضيحا للعشره بينه وبين الله
كلمة (وجها لوجه)توضيحا بأن الله بشخصه المتضع الكريم تنازل ليحادث بشرا (كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه)
لذا دعي موسى النبى بلقب(كليم الله) ولم يدعى رائى الله لأنه كان دائم التحدث الى الله
الايه فى منتهى البساطه بس لو فهمناها كلها على بعضها هنلاقيها سهله خالص

منتظرين اسئلتكم ونتمنى اجابتكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فينا
وعايزه اقول حاجه صغيره ان احنا مش بنكرهكم ولا بنسىء اليكم-المسيح نفسه قال احبوا اعدائكم
اومال انتم اخواتنا كمان- تخيلوا بنحبكم قد ايه
وده سبب اننا موجودين هنا فى المنتدى عشان نرد على كل اسئلتكم
انما قد يكون البعض سليط اللسان او سىء التعبير فيما يخص المسيح والكتاب المقدس
وربنا قادر ينور القلوب ويمسح الغمام كلا شىء
خادمة الرب مهرائيل


----------



## ميرون (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*

ها هم المسلمون, عندما يسقطون بعدم امتلاكهم للدليل و البرهان

حظرتك من يجب أن يعطينا الدليل لأنه سؤال يتعلق بكتابكم المقدس
أريدك أن تهون على نفسك والا تنفعل نحن نتناقش فقط لا مجال لسقوط أحد أو انتصار أحد


طلبنا بالبداة عن نص يقول انه رأى الله وجها لوجه, فلم نرى سوى انهم يتحججون بنص يقول انه كلم الله وجها لوجه

سيدي المحترم هده لغة عربية يعني المعنى واضح كوضوح الشمس وكلم الله وجها لوجه أو رأى الله وجها لوجه تصب في موضع واحد ألا وهو رؤية الله واتمنى الا يحذف كل ما لا يروق لكم لأن الأخ الجنتل مسلم لم يقل أي شيء خارج عن الحدود في رده قبل أن تكتب حظرتك الرد وهدا من حسن المعاملة وأسلوب الحديث

و لننسف هذه اللخبطة الأسلامية نقرأ الأعداد التسعة التالية للعدد 19, التي فيها يقول الرب ان موسى لن يرى وجهه

أتمنى دالك بحجة دامغة لا بأشياء تعيد نفسها دون شرح


وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَجْها لِوَجْهٍ كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ. وَاذَا رَجَعَ مُوسَى الَى الْمَحَلَّةِ كَانَ خَادِمُهُ يَشُوعُ بْنُ نُونَ الْغُلامُ لا يَبْرَحُ مِنْ دَاخِلِ الْخَيْمَةِ



وَقَالَ: «لا تَقْدِرُ انْ تَرَى وَجْهِي لانَّ الْانْسَانَ لا يَرَانِي وَيَعِيشُ».

طيب ممكن تفهمني هدا التناقض ومتى يراه ومتى لا يراه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فهمني الأول وبعدين اضحك على اقل من مهلك

أنا جديدة في منتداكم لكني أرى أن ردوركم فيها استهزاء أكثر مما فيها جدية واقناع


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*



ميرون قال:


> ها هم المسلمون, عندما يسقطون بعدم امتلاكهم للدليل و البرهان
> 
> حظرتك من يجب أن يعطينا الدليل لأنه سؤال يتعلق بكتابكم المقدس
> أريدك أن تهون على نفسك والا تنفعل نحن نتناقش فقط لا مجال لسقوط أحد أو انتصار أحد
> ...




يا مسلمة, لما تقرين رد, اقرأيه و لا تقرأي نصفه
قد يكون ذلك لأن الهك خلقك بنصف عقل, لكن حاولي ان تغلبي هذا النقصان

فأنا نسفت هذا الأدعاء الكاذب بالأقتباس من العدد 20 من نفس الأصحاح

لننسف هذه اللخبطة الأسلامية نقرأ الأعداد التسعة التالية للعدد 19, التي فيها يقول الرب ان موسى لن يرى وجهه

*
Exo 33:11​*وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَجْها لِوَجْهٍ كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ. وَاذَا رَجَعَ مُوسَى الَى الْمَحَلَّةِ كَانَ خَادِمُهُ يَشُوعُ بْنُ نُونَ الْغُلامُ لا يَبْرَحُ مِنْ دَاخِلِ الْخَيْمَةِ. 
Exo 33:12 وَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلرَّبِّ: «انْظُرْ! انْتَ قَائِلٌ لِي اصْعِدْ هَذَا الشَّعْبَ وَانْتَ لَمْ تُعَرِّفْنِي مَنْ تُرْسِلُ مَعِي. وَانْتَ قَدْ قُلْتَ: عَرَفْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ وَوَجَدْتَ ايْضا نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيَّ. 
Exo 33:13 فَالانَ انْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ فَعَلِّمْنِي طَرِيقَكَ حَتَّى اعْرِفَكَ لِكَيْ اجِدَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ. وَانْظُرْ انَّ هَذِهِ الامَّةَ شَعْبُكَ». 
Exo 33:14 فَقَالَ: «وَجْهِي يَسِيرُ فَارِيحُكَ». 
Exo 33:15 فَقَالَ لَهُ: «انْ لَمْ يَسِرْ وَجْهُكَ فَلا تُصْعِدْنَا مِنْ هَهُنَا 
Exo 33:16 فَانَّهُ بِمَاذَا يُعْلَمُ انِّي وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ انَا وَشَعْبُكَ؟ الَيْسَ بِمَسِيرِكَ مَعَنَا؟ فَنَمْتَازَ انَا وَشَعْبُكَ عَنْ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ الَّذِينَ عَلَى وَجْهِ الارْضِ». 
Exo 33:17 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «هَذَا الامْرُ ايْضا الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتَ عَنْهُ افْعَلُهُ لانَّكَ وَجَدْتَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيَّ وَعَرَفْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ». 
Exo 33:18 فَقَالَ: «ارِنِي مَجْدَكَ». 
Exo 33:19 فَقَالَ: «اجِيزُ كُلَّ جُودَتِي قُدَّامَكَ. وَانَادِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ قُدَّامَكَ. وَاتَرَافُ عَلَى مَنْ اتَرَافُ وَارْحَمُ مَنْ ارْحَمُ». 
Exo 33:20 *وَقَالَ: «لا تَقْدِرُ انْ تَرَى وَجْهِي لانَّ الْانْسَانَ لا يَرَانِي وَيَعِيشُ».*

ها هو الكتاب المقدس من نفس الأصحاح و على بعد 9 اعداد فقط, يقول الرب لموسى بعدما كلمه وجها لوجه انه لن يستطيع ان يرى وجه, لأن الأنسان لا يرى وجه الله و يعيش

هذا هو مصير الذي ينسخ و يلصق بدون ان يقرأ و يبحث بنفسه
لطمة جديدة لكم انتم الثلاثة يا من حاولتم التشكيك بكلمة الله
لكن هيهات

ليستمر القارئ و الزائر الكريم بالضحك على الجهل الأسلامي... 

تعيشوا و تاكلوا غيرها!​


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> ها هم المسلمون, عندما يسقطون بعدم امتلاكهم للدليل و البرهان
> طلبنا بالبداة عن نص يقول انه رأى الله وجها لوجه, فلم نرى سوى انهم يتحججون بنص يقول انه كلم الله وجها لوجه
> 
> و لننسف هذه اللخبطة الأسلامية نقرأ الأعداد التسعة التالية للعدد 19, التي فيها يقول الرب ان موسى لن يرى وجهه
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تسلم يا مذوق​


----------



## انت الفادي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*



الجنتل المسلم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تسلم يا مذوق​



يا الجنتل المسلم...
وضح لك الاستاذ ماي روك و الاخوة اكثر من مرة ان هذه الكلمة لا تعني انه رأي وجه الله...و لكن كلمة وجها لوجه تعني الحديث المباشر دون وسطاء..
 و لكن دعنا نقرأ في سفر التثنية الاصحاح الخامس 
[Q-BIBLE]
  ودعا موسى جميع اسرائيل وقال لهم.اسمع يا اسرائيل الفرائض والاحكام التي اتكلم بها في مسامعكم اليوم وتعلّموها واحترزوا لتعملوها. [SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE]  الرب الهنا قطع معنا عهدا في حوريب. [SIZE=-2]3[/SIZE]  ليس مع آبائنا قطع الرب هذا العهد بل معنا نحن الذين هنا اليوم جميعا احياء.*[SIZE=-2]4  وجها لوجه تكلم الرب معنا في الجبل من وسط النار.[/SIZE]* [SIZE=-2]5[/SIZE]  انا كنت واقف بين الرب وبينكم في ذلك الوقت لكي اخبركم بكلام الرب*.لانكم خفتم من اجل النار* ولم تصعدوا الى الجبل.
[/Q-BIBLE]
فما رأيك في هذه الكلام؟؟؟هل رأي شعب اسرائيل وجه الله ايضا؟؟؟
ام ماذا يقصد موسي؟؟؟ ثم ماذا عن النار هنا؟؟؟ هل النار هي وجه الله الذي رأه موسي؟؟؟

عزيزي... اعقل كده و افهم الكلام جيدا.. لان الاستاذ ماي روك شرح لك بعدة اساليب المقصود من هذا الكلام..

و اعطيك انا مثال اخر.. هو لا ينطبق علي هذا الوضع و لكنه للتوضيح فقط:
لنفرض ان لك صديق اعمي.. و  تحدث اليك وجها لوجه.. فهل هو يري وجهك عزيزي.. حتي تقول انه رأاك و انت رأيته؟؟؟

الخلاصة:
المقصود من النص هو ان موسي تكلم مع الله مباشرة دون اي وسطاء و انه ايضا لم يكن كلام في حلم و انه ايضا لم يكن كلام في وحي اوحي به اليه.. بل كان الكلام مباشرة.

لاننا نعرف ان الله يتكلم مع البشر بعدة طرق.. مثلا عن طريق ملاك.. او عن طريق حلم او عن طريق وحي..او عن طريق الكلام المباشر كما حدث مع موسي.
ارجوا ان يكون وصلك المعني.


----------



## My Rock (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*



الجنتل المسلم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تسلم يا مذوق​


 
هذا هو المسلم, سفاهته تملأ رده 
اشكرك من اجل سقوطك انت الأخر


----------



## ميرون (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*

هذا هو المسلم, سفاهته تملأ رده 

أنت رائع في ردك وفي أسلوب اقناعك وفي مواضيعك وفي حوارك مع الأخر بالأخص


اشكرك من اجل سقوطك انت الأخر

سبحان الله لديك ثقة عالية بنفسك لكني سأقول لك أنك غير مقنع بالمرة مع الأسف الدعوة الى دين ما تتطلب شروط كثييييييييرة 

وأولها قال الله تعالى : أدعوا الى ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة 

لا تأخد هده الأية على أنها كلام رباني خالص حاول أن تقرأها وتعيها بالمنطق فأي الأشياء تؤثر في الانسان اللين أم أسلوبك والله لا يؤثر فينا بشيء ما تقوله سقوط نهوض أو شيء من هدا فلا تفرح 

مثلا ان اردت ان ادحل للمسيحية وهدا مستبعد فلن يؤثر كلامك وطريقتك في كن اكيدا

تحيتي الخالصة وكل احترامي  ل  mohraeel


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*

*

إنذار لك يا جنتل إذا حاتقلب الموضوع تهريج 

Anestas!a*


----------



## My Rock (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*

ما احلى المسلم لما يلف ويدور... بدون حجة, بدون فهم.. يلف و يدور و يتنافس ليكون اخر من يضع رده في الموضوع

الشبهة و نسفناها من اساسها, من النص نفسه الرب يقول لموسى انه يتكلم وجها لوجه لكن لا يراه لأن لا أنسان يرى الله و يعيش

فأنتم الأن افلستم و لا يوجد عندكم يا تحاورون به, فلماذا التصيد في الماء العكر؟

أعترف اننا ردينا عليك رد كافي ووافي و كفاك اعادة و تكرار و تجاهل...

ربنا يهديكم


----------



## ra.mi62 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*



> احلى المسلم لما يلف ويدور... بدون حجة, بدون فهم.. يلف و يدور و يتنافس ليكون اخر من يضع رده في الموضوع
> 
> الشبهة و نسفناها من اساسها, من النص نفسه الرب يقول لموسى انه يتكلم وجها لوجه لكن لا يراه لأن لا أنسان يرى الله و يعيش
> 
> ...


 شكرا لك يا ماي روك على هذه الردود وانك وقفت بوجه كل من يحاول تشويه دين المسيحي


----------



## bopp (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*

4فاَهتَزَّتِ الأبوابُ مِنْ أصواتِ المُنادينَ واَمتَلأَ الهَيكلُ دُخانًا. 5فقُلتُ: ((ويلٌ لي! هلَكتُ لأنِّي رجلٌ دنِسُ الشَّفَتينِ ومُقيمٌ بَينَ شعبٍ دنِسِ الشِّفاهِ. فالذي رأتْهُ عينايَ هوَ المَلِكُ الرّبُّ القديرُ)).
ياريت حد يفسر معنى فالذي رأتْهُ عينايَ هوَ المَلِكُ الرّبُّ القديرُ
وبدون لف ولا دوران 
هذا من الكتاب المقدس وليس من الماء العكر


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*



bopp قال:


> 4فاَهتَزَّتِ الأبوابُ مِنْ أصواتِ المُنادينَ واَمتَلأَ الهَيكلُ دُخانًا. 5فقُلتُ: ((ويلٌ لي! هلَكتُ لأنِّي رجلٌ دنِسُ الشَّفَتينِ ومُقيمٌ بَينَ شعبٍ دنِسِ الشِّفاهِ. فالذي رأتْهُ عينايَ هوَ المَلِكُ الرّبُّ القديرُ)).
> ياريت حد يفسر معنى فالذي رأتْهُ عينايَ هوَ المَلِكُ الرّبُّ القديرُ
> وبدون لف ولا دوران
> هذا من الكتاب المقدس وليس من الماء العكر


 
كان من المفترض يا عزيزي بوب, ان تذكر الشاهد, فالقارئ والزائر الكريم قد لا يمتلك تلك الخلفية لمعرفة النصوص من قرائتها

على اي حال, النص هو من سفر اشعياء الأصحاح 6 و دعني اضع الأصحاح بأعداده ال 13

*Isa 6:1​* فِي سَنَةِ وَفَاةِ عُزِّيَّا الْمَلِكِ رَأَيْتُ السَّيِّدَ جَالِساً عَلَى كُرْسِيٍّ عَالٍ وَمُرْتَفِعٍ وَأَذْيَالُهُ تَمْلَأُ الْهَيْكَلَ. 
Isa 6:2 السَّرَافِيمُ وَاقِفُونَ فَوْقَهُ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ سِتَّةُ أَجْنِحَةٍ. بِاثْنَيْنِ يُغَطِّي وَجْهَهُ وَبِاثْنَيْنِ يُغَطِّي رِجْلَيْهِ وَبَاثْنَيْنِ يَطِيرُ. 
Isa 6:3 وَهَذَا نَادَى ذَاكَ: «قُدُّوسٌ قُدُّوسٌ قُدُّوسٌ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. مَجْدُهُ مِلْءُ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ». 
Isa 6:4 فَاهْتَزَّتْ أَسَاسَاتُ الْعَتَبِ مِنْ صَوْتِ الصَّارِخِ وَامْتَلَأَ الْبَيْتُ دُخَاناً. 
Isa 6:5 فَقُلْتُ: «وَيْلٌ لِي! إِنِّي هَلَكْتُ لأَنِّي إِنْسَانٌ نَجِسُ الشَّفَتَيْنِ وَأَنَا سَاكِنٌ بَيْنَ شَعْبٍ نَجِسِ الشَّفَتَيْنِ لأَنَّ عَيْنَيَّ قَدْ رَأَتَا الْمَلِكَ رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ». 
Isa 6:6 فَطَارَ إِلَيَّ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ السَّرَافِيمِ وَبِيَدِهِ جَمْرَةٌ قَدْ أَخَذَهَا بِمِلْقَطٍ مِنْ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ 
Isa 6:7 وَمَسَّ بِهَا فَمِي وَقَالَ: «إِنَّ هَذِهِ قَدْ مَسَّتْ شَفَتَيْكَ فَانْتُزِعَ إِثْمُكَ وَكُفِّرَ عَنْ خَطِيَّتِكَ». 
Isa 6:8 ثُمَّ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ السَّيِّدِ: «مَنْ أُرْسِلُ وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا؟» فَأَجَبْتُ: «هَئَنَذَا أَرْسِلْنِي». 
Isa 6:9 فَقَالَ: «اذْهَبْ وَقُلْ لِهَذَا الشَّعْبِ: اسْمَعُوا سَمْعاً وَلاَ تَفْهَمُوا وَأَبْصِرُوا إِبْصَاراً وَلاَ تَعْرِفُوا. 
Isa 6:10 غَلِّظْ قَلْبَ هَذَا الشَّعْبِ وَثَقِّلْ أُذُنَيْهِ وَاطْمُسْ عَيْنَيْهِ لِئَلاَّ يُبْصِرَ بِعَيْنَيْهِ وَيَسْمَعَ بِأُذُنَيْهِ وَيَفْهَمْ بِقَلْبِهِ وَيَرْجِعَ فَيُشْفَى». 
Isa 6:11 فَسَأَلْتُ: «إِلَى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ؟» فَقَالَ: «إِلَى أَنْ تَصِيرَ الْمُدُنُ خَرِبَةً بِلاَ سَاكِنٍ وَالْبُيُوتُ بِلاَ إِنْسَانٍ وَتَخْرَبَ الأَرْضُ وَتُقْفِرَ 
Isa 6:12 وَيُبْعِدَ الرَّبُّ الإِنْسَانَ وَيَكْثُرُ الْخَرَابُ فِي وَسَطِ الأَرْضِ. ​Isa 6:13 وَإِنْ بَقِيَ فِيهَا عُشْرٌ بَعْدُ فَيَعُودُ وَيَصِيرُ لِلْخَرَابِ وَلَكِنْ كَالْبُطْمَةِ وَالْبَلُّوطَةِ الَّتِي وَإِنْ قُطِعَتْ فَلَهَا سَاقٌ يَكُونُ سَاقُهُ زَرْعاً مُقَدَّساً». 

نرى من الواضح جدا ان ما ابصره اشعياء هو في سنة موت الملك عزيا

و لو مررت بالأصحاح 1 من نفس السفر قبل ان تقفز الى السادس فجأءة لوجدت التفسير لوحده

لنراه سويا

*Isa 1:1* رُؤْيَا إِشَعْيَاءَ بْنِ آمُوصَ الَّتِي رَآهَا عَلَى يَهُوذَا وَأُورُشَلِيمَ فِي أَيَّامِ عُزِّيَّا وَيُوثَامَ وَآحَازَ وَحَزَقِيَّا مُلُوكِ يَهُوذَا: 

راجع الأصحاحت الستة الأولى و سترى ذلك بوضوح اكبر

اذن هي رؤية و نبؤة و ليست حدث يا عزيزي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ra.mi62 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*



> 4فاَهتَزَّتِ الأبوابُ مِنْ أصواتِ المُنادينَ واَمتَلأَ الهَيكلُ دُخانًا. 5فقُلتُ: ((ويلٌ لي! هلَكتُ لأنِّي رجلٌ دنِسُ الشَّفَتينِ ومُقيمٌ بَينَ شعبٍ دنِسِ الشِّفاهِ. فالذي رأتْهُ عينايَ هوَ المَلِكُ الرّبُّ القديرُ)).
> ياريت حد يفسر معنى فالذي رأتْهُ عينايَ هوَ المَلِكُ الرّبُّ القديرُ
> وبدون لف ولا دوران
> هذا من الكتاب المقدس وليس من الماء العكر


 جاي تشوف الأخطاء في الأنجيل كيف لكان ما تشوف الأخطاء في القران


----------



## Ramzi (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*

شكرا يا ماي روك 

خلينا نستنى رده ....


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان نرى الله ؟؟؟؟*



Ramzi قال:


> شكرا يا ماي روك
> 
> خلينا نستنى رده ....


 
هو فكرك حيرد حيقول ايه يعني.. لحفظ ماء الوجه فقط.. فالموضوع ليس اكثر من قص و تقطيف لنصوص الكتاب المقدس!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هو ايه الحكاية بالظبط ؟!!!!! ربنا بيتشاف ولا لأ*

+++ أكرر ما سبق وقاله الإخوة ، بأن اللاهوت لا يقدر أى مخلوق على أن يراه ، لأنه قوة غير محدودة ، فوق إحتمال كل المخلوقات ، أجساداً أم أرواحاً.+++ هذا من وجهة النظر إلى إمكانيات المخلوقات ، وأما من وجهة النظر إلى إمكانيات الله ، فإنه يستطيع كل شيئ ولا يعجز عن أى شيئ ، وإلاّ أصبح عاجزاً ، وليس قادراً ولا قديراً ، وحاشا لله من ذلك .
++ إذن فالسؤال المحورى الحاسم ، هو : هل يعجز الله -- متى شاء -- عن إظهار نفسه ، لمن يشاء ،وبالكيفية التى يشاءها ؟؟؟؟؟
+++++ فإن كان قادراً --- وهو بالحقيقة قادر ،لأنه صانع المعجزات --- فإنه سيجد الوسيلة التى يعلن بها عن ذاته ، ولا تسألنى كيف يصنع الله معجزاته ، لأنه سؤال غير معقول .


----------



## fredyyy (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هو ايه الحكاية بالظبط ؟!!!!! ربنا بيتشاف ولا لأ*

* يوجد فرق بين ... أن نرى ......... وأن نشاهد 

كما يوجد فرق بين ... أعمى البصر ... وأعمى البصيرة

الملوك الثاني  6 :17 

وَصَلَّى أَلِيشَعُ وَقَالَ: [يَا رَبُّ، افْتَحْ عَيْنَيْهِ فَيُبْصِرَ]. فَفَتَحَ الرَّبُّ عَيْنَيِ الْغُلاَمِ فَأَبْصَرَ، وَإِذَا الْجَبَلُ مَمْلُوءٌ خَيْلاً وَمَرْكَبَاتِ نَارٍ حَوْلَ أَلِيشَعَ. 

يارب ... إفتح عيني من لم يراك ... ليُبصرك ويعرفك​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هو ايه الحكاية بالظبط ؟!!!!! ربنا بيتشاف ولا لأ*

++ رداً على عبارة : " بدون لف ودوران " ، أوضح للأخ الفاضل ، أننا ليس لنا مصلحة تدفعنا للّـف والدوران ، كما أننا لا نتودد لأحد لإتقاء  شره ، بل إننا لا نقول إلاً ما نعتقده فعلاً ، بل ونضحى من أجله .
+++ فإختلف معى ما شئت ، ولكن أرجوك ألاً تسئ الظن إلى هذه الدرجة .


----------



## sweetly heart (19 مارس 2008)

*هل يمكن رؤية الله بالعين ؟؟*

"الله لم يره أحد قط" (يو1: 18). ألم يظهر الله لكثير من الأنبياء ويكلمهم؟


المقصود بعبارة (لم يره أحد قط) اللاهوت. لأن اللاهوت لا يُرى. والله ـ من حيث لاهوته ـ لا يمكن رؤيته بعيوننا المادية التي لا ترى سوى الماديات، والله روح ...

لذلك فإن الله عندما أرادنا أن نراه، ظهر في هيئة مرئية، في صورة إنسان، أو في هيئة ملاك. وأخيراً ظهر في الجسد، فرأيناه في ابنه يسوع المسيح، الذي قال "من رآني فقد رأى الآب".

ولهذا فإن يوحنا الإنجيلي، بعدد أن قال "الله لم يره أحد قط" استطرد بعدها "الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خَبَّر" (أي قدم خبراً عن الآب).

كل الذين يصورون الآب في شكل مرئي، إنما يخطئون، وترد عليهم هذه الآية بالذات ... كالذين يصورون الآب في أيقونة للعماد، يقول "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت" بينما الآب لم يره احد قط. 

طالما نحن في هذا الجسد المادي، فإنه ضبابه يمنع رؤية الله، إننا "ننظر كما في مرآة" كما يقول بولس الرسول. أما في الأبدية، عندما نخلع الجسد المادي ونلبس جسداً روحانياً نورانياً، يرى ما لم تره عين. فحينئذ سنرى الله.


----------



## Tabitha (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هو ايه الحكاية بالظبط ؟!!!!! ربنا بيتشاف ولا لأ*

شكرا عزيزي sweetly heart على هذا التفسير

ملحوظة: تم دمج موضوعك مع موضوع أقدم يتحدث بفس النقطة


----------



## sweetly heart (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هو ايه الحكاية بالظبط ؟!!!!! ربنا بيتشاف ولا لأ*

Anestas!a مشكووووور على خدمتك والرب يباركك دائما ​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هو ايه الحكاية بالظبط ؟!!!!! ربنا بيتشاف ولا لأ*

+++ اللاهوت غير محدود ، ولا يحده شيئ ، لذلك فالبصر البشرى المحدود لا يمكن أن يحد الغير محدود فى مجال الرؤية المتاحة له .
+++ ولكن الله الغير محدود ، هو أيضاً : قادر على كل شيئ ، هو القادر القدير ، فإنه ليس عاجزاً عن إيجاد وسيلة لكى يظهر بها لخليقته التى خلقها هو ، بوسيلة ما ، وليس باللاهوت نفسه .
++ فمن ذلك ، أنه ظهر فى شكل نارٍ ، لموسى ، على الجبل ، فقد كانت معجزة ظهور عن طريق شكل النار ، وليس بكشف اللاهوت ذاته مباشرة .
+++ وهكذا كل الظهورات فى العهد القديم ، كانت من خلال معجزة ما ، فيظهر الله فى شكل نار ، أو فى شكل إنسان .
+++++ وفى الوقت الذى أراده الله ، صنع معجزة التجسد الكاملة ، فإتحد بناسوت حقيقى كامل ، هيأه من أحشاء العذراء ، بمعجزة إلهية تفوق العقول ، فأصبح الناسوت المنظور ، هو الصورة المنظورة لله الغير منظور ، فمن معجزة التجسد ، رأينا شخصية الله التى كنا نسمع عنها ولا نراها ، رأينا محبته الفياضة ، التى كنا نسمع عنها ولا نراها، رأينا طول أناته ، رأينا وداعته ولطفه الفائقين ، رأينا رحمته ..... رأينا صفات الله ، مصورة أمامنا ، فى شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح ، الذى هو  :- [ فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً ]
+++ نعم ، رأينا الله الغير منظور ، فى وجه الناسوت المنظور ، الذى فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت .


----------

